# Sprinter Supreme Corp Service body



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

I am sitting here drooling right now, my boss just picked up a Sprinter 
Chassis with a Supreme Corp Service body on it.

http://www.supremecorp.com/media/pdf/Sprinter Brochure Final.pdf

It looks like I will be the lucky person who will get the truck. I currently am running a Ford LCF with a Knapheide box on back. The Knapheide box comes with its internal shelving, with the added bonus of sloped sides so you have limited space. 
The sprinter has no shelving at the present, does anybody have one of these and what did you set up inside??


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice looking rig but is it really only a 3/4 ton?






Paul


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

The truck is a 1 ton


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

Just finished going through older posts like I should have before starting a new post. Does anyone have pictures of a rack built out of the angle iron discussed in the following thread?

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/van-storage-options-6447/

The roads here can be very rough, and we will need to build the shelving to keep items from falling out. Also where have most of you acquired the trays with dividers from, best prices?


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Pac Rim Plumber said:


> Just finished going through older posts like I should have before starting a new post. Does anyone have pictures of a rack built out of the angle iron discussed in the following thread?
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/van-storage-options-6447/
> 
> The roads here can be very rough, and we will need to build the shelving to keep items from falling out. Also where have most of you acquired the trays with dividers from, best prices?



Do you mean the ones i spoke of?


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes PJ the ones you discussed


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd use something like this...
Slotted Steel Angle 1-1/2" X 1-1/2" X 60"


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I used the holy angle iron to build some shelves in my first Isuzu. Worked great.

However....don't forget the lock washers. :whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> I used the holy angle iron to build some shelves in my first Isuzu. Worked great.
> 
> However....don't forget the lock washers. :whistling2:


Yea definitely don't forget those! :thumbup:

I also used Esna Locking Nuts on mine...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I used the holy angle iron to build some shelves in my first Isuzu. Worked great.
> 
> However....don't forget the lock washers. :whistling2:


The catholic metal supply shop in town closed up shop so I have nowhere to buy holy slotted angle anymore...

Sent from my iPhone using Wit and Sarcasm


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*granger has the angle iron*

5 20 foot lenghts of it cost about 175 bucks... at granger if you have tha tin hawaii....

I used 3 boxes of the lighter stuff to build my shelving in 
my box van with plywood shelves in it.....

the normal bolts that come in the box worked great , tighten them down then
smear a little PVC glue on them 

they dont go no where...


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

How far apart are you putting the vertical supports?
I will most likely use Fastenal, they are on island, Grainger ships here but with shipping cost I might as well visit the box store


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

The shelves I posted in the attatched thread are still going great with no problems. I use rubbermaid containers to organize everything.


----------

